
Amazon is allegedly interested in getting a stake in its Russian copycat - SergeAx
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-ozon-amazon/amazon-softbank-held-talks-over-russian-online-retailer-ozon-shareholder-says-idUSKBN23Y0HB
======
SergeAx
Ozon was started as an online bookstore and even it's name sounds like last
half of Amazon's)

